# Best Tailgate Spreader



## sailscall01

Well I am finally going to break down and purchase a tailgate spreader. Just wondering from everyone what are the best tailgate spreaders out there.. Looking at a SnoEx MiniPro 575. Applications would be small shopping centers and other med size lots


----------



## KINNCO

sailscall01;528712 said:


> Looking at a SnoEx MiniPro 575. Applications would be small shopping centers and other med size lots


You'll need more than a 575 for that.


----------



## cbr9joe

*same here*

Good question. I was looking at doing the same but was looking at the buyers s508. I want something that can be completely operated from inside the truck.


----------



## KINNCO

I have a 575 that's a year old I'd get rid of. 

No controller.


----------



## Mike S

I had buyers and snow ex. I got rid of my 3 year old buyer for the snow ex. I only got 2 years of use out of before it needed a new motor. Expencive! The buyers motors are cheap! The buyers is going on 8 year on orignal motor! Wish I would have kept the buyers! If you can splurg get a salt dogg. I love mine! No problems yet and it going on 2 years and hundereds of tons of salt! Buyers is a nice spreader and is good for the budget. Snow ex is proud of their stuff. High$$$$$ for something that is no different than anybody elses spreader. They have a nice & small controler though! The 575 has a nice hitch mount witch might be what you are looking for but so does the buyers on thier smaller spreader. If was to do it over again buyers! Thats my 2 cents that I have gone through personaly. Good luck on choosing!


----------



## scottL

ya' know I'm in the market too. 
Not interested in some hunking box blocking my view. Low profile. Easy on and off. Swing open would be cool. Tight lid. I don't want any problems from it. Size .... small lot's, driveways.

Idea's?? ( the local shops only recommend what they get the biggest comp on ). I'm not interested in paying more just for a name. THANKS!!!


----------



## Scottscape

If your going for quality and want a far spread and run buld with no problem go with a snow ex 1875 swing mount. If you want to go cheap and easy parts go with a buyers/meyers direct drive traditional spreader that holds 600lbs. motors are only around 100 bucks make sure they have the hitch receiver welded to the frame of spreader


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Air-Flo MSS Tailgate Spreader.. Best tailgate spreader we have ever used, and I see alot of them new and old on trucks around us.

http://www.air-flo.com/product.cfm?id=E24F19E3-9F07-C14A-8604863D8DE58135


----------



## powerjoke

Mike S;528858 said:


> Snow ex is proud of their stuff. High$$$$$ for something that is no different than anybody elses spreader.


has anyone ever figured out WHY snow-ex is so dam expensive? there spreader's are quality sure.....but why 3 or 4 times the price?

at first i was EXTREMELY scepticale of an all electric spreader but after hearing all of the good experiances of the saltdogg poly i will put one in the fleet for next year....without hy-jacking this thread can anybody tell me any BAD experiances with them (pm me if you want)

thanks RICK


----------



## hydro_37

I have a Western 1000 spreader. Works great and will spread wet sand if you mix it with some dry ice melt.


----------



## WI OLY

I have the SnowEX 575. No problems and good unit. Look for low profile and swing out in order to get at salt in back of truck if you have a cap. You might want the SnowEX 1075 which holds more salt and not much more money.


----------



## Snowpower

I have the Buyers TG501 or whatever the new large 800-900lb TG is with the swing away and the unit can be had for a grand with the swing gate brackets. 1200 with vibe.

I cant imagine paying over 3 grand for the snow ex unit.

I've run 30 tons of salt through my TG this season. I am selling it this summer to upgrade to a Vbox more than likely but if I had to buy a second unit I wouldn't think twice about buying another Buyers TG.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I like " Magnum " Salt Spreaders, They are Sweet units and are built right here in Akron Ohio


----------



## Dissociative

i have a western 1000 and you should read the "western 1000 low on power" thread,...

would i buy it again?.......no 
i would go get the BOSS unit cuz it has a flow control and a bigger wheel and a bag splitter/screen stock. screen was 100 from western for mine...geeeze,...

my friends BOSS 500something makes me wish i never bought my western....it's a very nice unit. 2000 i think...with the vibe...tailgate/hitch/power mount


----------



## bobcatboy06

I would get a western pro flow two


----------



## sailscall01

Thanks for all the replies.. Greatly appreciated:salute:


----------



## Plowin in VT

I have a Sno Way 9cu ft, and I love it! Everything flows well through it (bagged salt, bulk salt, Clearlane, sand/salt mix) as long as the vibe is turned on. I've put close to 75 tons through it this season, and other than every now and then needing to kick start the auger it has performed flawlessly. The only problem with using it for large lots is that you need to get out and refill it all the time. 

I don't know about the other tailgate spreaders, but Sno Way doesn't recommend using sand, but w/the bulk sand/salt I've been buying it works great. I tried using Tube Sand a couple of times, and it would clog up very badly and I used 5x more than if I had spread it by hand.


----------



## Enzo

I am also looking for a spreader that I can mount on my Ford F250. I need something that can stay on to salt, and be easily moved out of the way to get snowblowers in the bed of the truck. Are there any good spreaders that can slide out of the way to make the bed accesible. I would also want something that I can control inside the cab.


----------



## CARDOCTOR

i have a western 1000 swingaway works great might be interested in selling 
i live outside phila.

JR


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I'd go with the BOSS. ... It's a bit pricy but it's worth the money. Easy to hook up, and has in-cab controls


----------



## Enviouslawns

Id go with the snow-ex 1075. works great and holds 750lbs.


----------



## T-MAN

I have a Sno Ex 1075 swing away. Its an older unit that sat in a barn for 8 years. I ran 60,000 pounds threw it last season before switching to a Salt Dogg. It worked great, with zero major issues. I did upgrade the wiring to heavier gauge for the power supply. The newer units use a heavier gauge wire now.
The entire unit is sealed and use's a transmission/gear box to turn the auger and spinner. IMO a superior design to a direct drive unit. The motors are protected.
The only draw back I found, Is the lack of a stainless steel frame.


----------



## straightlinelan

Snow ex, Snow ex, Snow ex. That is all i have to say. Been doing this for 15 years and have tried a couple different tailgate spreaders. I have had great success with snow ex. As a matter of fact i have a lesco spreader that was made by snow ex and knock on wood have not had problems with it for 10 years. I finally had to replace the control box this year. I would definitely go with the 1075 with the swing mount. We have 4 trucks set up this way and work out great. I little pain to open everytime to get snow blowers out, but if you have a snow shoveler with you, let him do it. Otherwise we use toro powerlites for ease of one man to lift over the side of the truck without messing up your truck. For the added cost of the snow ex, for the lack of problems and not having to replace parts, worth the money. Down time in this biz costs way to much to monkey around with cheap equipment. I used to have a couple of buyers knock offs and i had to replace motors everyother year. That was not cheap. Then the other years i was replacing control boxes. If you want cheap, i got a couple buyer knockoffs for cheap. 

What does anyone think of the snowex v-boxes, either gravity fed or with the belt? My guys want me to go to v-box and i really am leaning towards them if i go to v-boxes.


----------



## elite1msmith

MAGNUIM SPREADERS - which is now owned by meyer -- I will say this, (srry to you myer fans) i hate meyer plows, for many reasons of the past

But I have used a magnuim tailgate spreader for 3 years now, BEST spreader EVER , probably more reliable then my ant v box, or hyrdo spreader. Has the largest motor in the industry as fare as i know.

I spread about 2 tons a night, which is on the high side for a tail gate spreader, I spread wet, bulk salt , just fine, i can preload 24 hours as long as its somewhat dry, Make sure u get the vib. kit for it, This unit works every time, The only problem i have had is I think the control is on the way out, I have a friend same unit, which he loves, he bought the omega controler and said its unstoppable. I which they made a v-box


----------



## FISHERBOY

I hav a buyers tail gate spreader on my pick-up and i don't like it ,u can't adjust it for more material, so its going forsale, going to get a fisher speed caster2


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats the same thing i have said about them.

And they were mad only 20mins from me


----------



## T-Trim

We are currently using sno way spreaders. Cheap non direct drive motor ++. in-cab con. Whats wrong with that set-up. K.I.S.S is one way to answer this question


----------



## powerjoke

T-Trim;546745 said:


> We are currently using sno way spreaders. Cheap non direct drive motor ++. in-cab con. Whats wrong with that set-up. K.I.S.S is one way to answer this question


i don't get youre post "T-TRIM" too many abv. what does K.I.S.S stand for? youre not alking to youre 14 y.o. buddy here so you are gonna have to spell it out for me:waving:


----------



## Plowin in VT

KISS = Keep It Simple Stupid


----------



## Runner

The AirFlo MSS and the Western Pro-Flow 2 are in classes all by themselves, because you can run ANYTHING through them. The Western Pro-Flow 2 is the one I recommend, because it is tried and true. For a tailgate spreader it is so cool, because you can just get bulk salt and shovel it in...even if it is wet. $50 a ton for bulk is a far cry from $160 a ton (or close) for bagged. I just bought 2 of the Western Pro-Flow 2 spreaders from a friend of mine for $400 (for both).


----------



## elite1msmith

like i said before get a magnuim (which is the same as a meyer blaster) I run wet bulk salt, no problems, could run sand, has a vibrator, has a 1/2 dirrect drive motor which is the largest in its class....swing away mount option. Simply the best unit i have ever ran, and that includes snow ex, western 1000, pro flow, pro flow 2 , i have never ran a buyers, but id bet this is a better unit....I think its more reliable than my swenson 2 yrd v-box, 

bulk and shovel it in, or we bought 5 gal buckets, and refilled them, they each weigh about 50 lbs, so its easy to move and store dry, $65.00 per ton bulk, or alomost $195.00 in bags -- cost of the bukets was about $2.00 each, many times we would have the loader dump dirrectly into the spreader - 1000LBS aprox


----------



## scottL

elite1msmith;547238 said:


> like i said before get a magnuim (which is the same as a meyer blaster) I run wet bulk salt, no problems, could run sand, has a vibrator, has a 1/2 dirrect drive motor which is the largest in its class....swing away mount option. Simply the best unit i have ever ran, and that includes snow ex, western 1000, pro flow, pro flow 2 , i have never ran a buyers, but id bet this is a better unit....I think its more reliable than my swenson 2 yrd v-box,
> 
> bulk and shovel it in, or we bought 5 gal buckets, and refilled them, they each weigh about 50 lbs, so its easy to move and store dry, $65.00 per ton bulk, or alomost $195.00 in bags -- cost of the bukets was about $2.00 each, many times we would have the loader dump dirrectly into the spreader - 1000LBS aprox


Do you have a link or two for this spreader? ( I think I found something related and located in Ohio. Small company ? )


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yes Akron Ohio


There a small company


----------



## elite1msmith

yep, the company was bought buy meyer , so click the link at the top and look at there spreaders, it looks like western 1000 , but yellow, and has a huge motor

again, i really think its the simplest, and best, just get one with the vibrator kit......

oh and K I S S = keep it simple stupid


----------



## elite1msmith

the prolow 2 was a nice unit also, but too many moving parts, iv done the repairs, magnuim = 1 motor, 1 bearing, 1 auger , thats it---


----------



## SnowGuy

I have read this entire thread and here is my opinion. I have plowed for 34 years and have only had 3 different spreaders. Originally I had a Meyers (old style that was permanent mount), then went to a Grotech (swing a way belt drive) and now we have several SnowEx 1075's with the swing mount (for the past 6-8 years). My opinon of the late model SnowEx is they are not made very well. Our newest one is 2 years old and the frame is almost rusted away. We wash the spreaders after every use no matter the temperature outside. Another thing, I have went through numerous controllers and have a cabinet with 6-8 junk ones in it !!! I called SnowEx in December inquiring about getting them repaired and the guy at SnowEx stated that he would check with his superiors to see if they could help me out and call me back. I never heard from SnowEx again !!! This fall we are going to sell our SnowEx's and get Magnums for the tailgate spreaders and I am going to get a new Salt Dogg poly V-Box for my truck. I can't stand a company that won't stand behind their product and that their customer service is horrible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALIAS503_elite

elite1msmith;546390 said:


> MAGNUIM SPREADERS - which is now owned by meyer -- I will say this, (srry to you myer fans) i hate meyer plows, for many reasons of the past
> 
> But I have used a magnuim tailgate spreader for 3 years now, BEST spreader EVER , probably more reliable then my ant v box, or hyrdo spreader. Has the largest motor in the industry as fare as i know.
> 
> I spread about 2 tons a night, which is on the high side for a tail gate spreader, I spread wet, bulk salt , just fine, i can preload 24 hours as long as its somewhat dry, Make sure u get the vib. kit for it, This unit works every time, The only problem i have had is I think the control is on the way out, I have a friend same unit, which he loves, he bought the omega controler and said its unstoppable. I which they made a v-box


I would agree also. The controll box did give out on us when i was using it and it was real simple to get back up and running. I ripped out the box and slaved in 2 toggle swichs. now the spreader will run at full speed but but it got the job done. if you have to, flip it on and off to slow the rate of salt coming out. that is what we did. CON: the only thing I dont like is constant reloading. but for small accounts and area it is awsome. PRO: easy to use. easy to fix.


----------



## Brian Young

If your going to use a ton or more then I would look into a V box or at least something you could run bulk salt through. If thats not possible (bulk salt) I would still look at something the size of a Fisher 1000 or Sno-Ex 1075. You would be filling up a 575 every few seconds. As for me, I'm done with tailgate spreaders, going to liquid (well at least this week thats my thinking)lol.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

Bruce'sEx;528949 said:


> Air-Flo MSS Tailgate Spreader.. Best tailgate spreader we have ever used, and I see alot of them new and old on trucks around us.
> 
> http://www.air-flo.com/product.cfm?id=E24F19E3-9F07-C14A-8604863D8DE58135


anybody know of any suppliers who sell air flo tailgate units? anyone have any prices on them? wish it had a higher capacity but it looks like a real stout unit.wesport


----------



## elite1msmith

Air Flo, more commonly know for makeing there "Pro -CLass " dump Bodies, so i would imagine that you could contact ur local truck upfitter place.... 

Still looked like too many moving parts....im telling you Look at the Meyers Blaster


----------



## sherwin

Airflo MSS is a great spreader, easy, simple, and no problems. Best part is all the components can readily be found at hardware and implement places. Check out Downeasters Baby and Junior spreaders, or Smith Spreaders Mini Max, both are stainless and a little bigger than the MSS. The MSS will work with all materials from gravel to salt, or sand, it has a conveyor just like the bigger v-box's just in a smaller package.


----------



## Cutter1

air flo mini is the best one, has a conveyer belt and built to last, great with bulk salet also.


----------



## Cutter1

actually probably selling mine if interested, pm me


----------



## Cutter1

the air flo mini, has the same gear box as the big v boxes, they are well built and come in stainless steel, telling you, they are bullet proof.


----------

